# What doing for the fourth of July?



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am going to have open shooting in the front yard followed up with cookout then fireworks. Now what are you going to do just for info or ideas to others.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMERICA !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

LUCKY MAN.
Some BBQ and Brew, and think about how our politicians are trying to make this our last independence day.
Knowing deep down, I have a gun safe full of reasons they can't.
God Bless America!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Start moving I hope. With a little time out for a BBQ.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We don't BBQ anymore around here, so we'll eat Lord knows what and then fire off some fireworks across the street. Leftover fireworks from last year. Hopefully this is the last year for the fireworks. It hasn't been a lot of fun in recent years. So pretty much... nothing.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Two events here at Kandahar: a 5K "fun run" and a pistol match (with an undetermined COF) run by the MPs. I will try to participate in at least one if I can break away from work long enough.


----------



## slohand (Aug 2, 2006)

On the 4th of July, I'm going to be enjoying the fifth day of my retirement! After a 39 year career in healthcare management, today was my last day. 

We plan to be "on vacation" thru July and August. Come September, I'll give some thought to some kind of part-time employment...but it won't have anything to do with either hospital administrators or physicians!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Start moving I hope. With a little time out for a BBQ.


Closer so you can use my range?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

slohand said:


> Come September, I'll give some thought to some kind of part-time employment...but it won't have anything to do with either hospital administrators or physicians!


Sounds like the perfect chance to work in a gun shop.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Sounds like the perfect chance to work in a gun shop.


Most gun loverscan't afford to work in a gunshop, more money going out to the shop than coming in.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

My daughter and I will be in Colorado visiting my Sister and BIL. We really don't have anything planned for the 4th. I'm sure something will come up. (I'll probably be slave labor on one of the Dillons reloading to go shooting "You want to go shooting? Here's the brass. Get to work!")


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Most gun loverscan't afford to work in a gunshop, more money going out to the shop than coming in.


Actually, working in a gunshop will make it so buying anything is horribly difficult. I thought I was in for it when I started working in the shop and I haven't bought a thing from them since starting there.


----------

